# Where can I get glass espresso cups?



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

After losing on my bid to buy this big old electric grinder yesterday (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150600012822&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT#ht_500wt_1156) I've decided to stick with my Hario for now and switch my attentions to what I'm actually drinking out of. I would like to see my coffee now they're getting more consistant but for some reason I just can't bring myself to drink from a shot glass. My brain thinks it might be tequila or something! I've seen this glass cup and saucer I like http://www.coffeaonline.com/molinari-espresso-glass, but with p&p it works out best part of a tenner. Ouch. Does anyone have any ideas on better value alternatives?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Apart from good old ebay, have you considered Amazon?


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Illy did a limited series of glass cup which were called "Nude". These are hard to get and expensive. However, it looks like they are now producing something very similar in a much cheaper form:

http://www.espressocrazy.com/accessories/designer_cup_sets/illy_glass_espresso_cup__accessory_set/84/

Admittedly still not cheap but quite attractive.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got some of these. They're not cheap and pretty fragile but they're stunning when filled and they keep your shot hot.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Must not waste more money on this hobby......Must not waste more money on this hobby......Must not waste more money on this hobby......Must not waste more money on this hobby......Must not waste more money on this hobby......Must not waste more money on this hobby......Must not waste more money on this hobby......

Or if i do, make sure the wife doesnt find out!


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Monkey, I've heard a lot about these. Bit pricey for my needs right now (though one never says never when upgraditis is about!).

I've bought these off ebay, should be here any day now. I hope the link works, I'm doing this blind as ebay is restricted at work.


----------

